# Moving deer target



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool! that suckers movin'


----------



## Hiawatha 1 (Mar 29, 2006)

He was pretty hard to get that slow.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

zoom zoom!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Deer's A Mov'in*

Hiawatha 1, man thats a nice set-up you've created there, are you involved with a 3-D tournament club that will set that up as part of there course? Don't get me wrong i love the asa shoots and i've been a member for sometime now, but most of these clubs need to lighten up a little and start having a little fun and quit being so asa serious all the time. And this little invention of yours looks like a great place to start. I'am even going to mention this to the president of our club here in morristown, Tenn. and see if they would be willing to come up with something simaliar. So don't be suprised if i dont give you a hollar in the future for some ideas on getting something like this set-up. SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT.


----------



## Hiawatha 1 (Mar 29, 2006)

It took about 65$ in hardware, including a 18in drill bit. I had a spool of cable, and of course the target. I'll put up some pictures sometime. It was pretty simple to construct. I put it on a slope thinking it needed to be on a pretty good incline, but thats not true. It would work best in a shallow "dip". With good pullies speed is hard to control. I could get it slower, but it's not as fast as it seems on the video. 

We put it up as an optional shot with a five point bonus for sticking an arrow in it. The other shot you could have picked was a groundhog with a dime sized 12 ring. I think everyone picked the moving deer. Alot of folks missed it. The back stop works great, it's loud so it'll tell on you at a pretty good distance. In our first group to shoot it, a womens novice shooter hit the ten ring (10+5=15 pts). Everyone enjoyed the shot even the ones who missed. I believe I could wear it out, it's fun to shoot at.


----------



## lilbragger (Dec 10, 2005)

just like in the good ole days of 2-d targets. 

you should work on a kit to sell to 3-d clubs. Nice work


----------



## Hiawatha 1 (Mar 29, 2006)

*More detailed photos*

Click on this hot link to see some still photos: http://www.hiawathahillsarcheryrange.com/page7.html


----------



## nebuckhunter (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats pretty neat I will have to come up with something like that I Just need to buid my 3d course i keep telling myself that I need to build.
Great job looks like you keep it interesting.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

it looks great.

does it works just on gravity??

we designed and built one with an electric motor, it could go back and forth for as long as you wish. the drawback was that you need electrical power to turn it in.

good luck!!


----------



## Hiawatha 1 (Mar 29, 2006)

All gravity. "Manual"


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

that is cool!
Thought it was on a clothes line with a reversible moter for a minute -- but I like the gravity idea better, gravity never quits. Well done, what's next?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

These's is a 4 minute clip on the link below of a Robotic Moose the rangers set up to catch poachers. It was built by a taxidermist and uses a radio controller, a motor and car battery and some linkages to rotate the head and drop the legs out, if you're interested take a look... look for *Robo Moose to the rescue*..about half way down the page. No doubt something like this could be set up for 3D.
http://www.exn.ca/dailyplanet/view.asp?date=1/17/2006


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

great idea on that moose haha

our design worked back and forth non stop on a rail, all you had to do was turn it on, then you could shoot several arrows as the target keept passing over and over again, and then you just turn it off to retrieve arrows. at 30 meters you had to lead it a bit, even a fast bow had to be aimed a bit off to compensate. its a lot of fun to shoot, but it can turn you into a release puncher quickly!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Mexican 3D said:


> but it can turn you into a release puncher quickly!!


thats exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

nebuckhunter said:


> Thats pretty neat I will have to come up with something like that I Just need to buid my 3d course i keep telling myself that I need to build.
> Great job looks like you keep it interesting.


Do you go to Prairie Bowmen?


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Nice*

I'm going to try and rig one at my dads 3d range. Brad


----------



## Hiawatha 1 (Mar 29, 2006)

If I can help just ask.


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

That thing is sweet!!!:wink:


----------

